# Schneidereispezialisierung



## Stoneman (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

was für ein Spezialisierung ist für einen Mage beim schneidern zu empfehlen?

danke


----------



## Darkraistlin (3. Juni 2007)

Na wohl am Besten auf Zauberfeuerschneider.

Da haste sowohl Feuer als auch Arkanschaden .. evtl. auch noch Schattenzwirn aber da bringt dir als Mage der Schattenschaden ja überhaupt nichts (eher für ShadowPriest oder Warlock gedacht).

Also ich bin mit meinem Mage auch Zauberfeuer und kenne noch einige die es auch sind.

Gruß Dark


----------



## Haumichwech (3. Juni 2007)

Darkraistlin schrieb:


> Na wohl am Besten auf Zauberfeuerschneider.
> 
> Da haste sowohl Feuer als auch Arkanschaden .. evtl. auch noch Schattenzwirn aber da bringt dir als Mage der Schattenschaden ja überhaupt nichts (eher für ShadowPriest oder Warlock gedacht).
> 
> ...




Schattenstoffschneider ist  für Schatten UND FROST ^^ zumindest bei mir, ich bin Eis-Mage und Schattenstoffschneider.


----------



## Yenwer (4. Juni 2007)

Zauberfeuer = Arkan und Feuer
Schattenstoff = Schatten und Eis
Urmondstoff = Heilung

Also kommt es wohl auf die Skillung an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkraistlin (4. Juni 2007)

@ Haumichwech

Trotzdem bringt dir als Mage der Arkan + Feuer mehr denk ich mal^^

Naja außer du bist en reiner Frostmage dann vll ...


----------



## Crisis (5. Juni 2007)

Stoneman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was für ein Spezialisierung ist für einen Mage beim schneidern zu empfehlen?
> 
> danke


Komplett Skillungsabhängig:
Urmondstoff fällt für dich weg, da ->Heal.
Schattenstoff wäre dann Eis
Zauberfeur wäre Arkan und Feuer, also deine Entscheidung was du specct bist.


----------

